#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  British standards needed

## dso

anybocy having these standards plz. share


BS EN 736-1:1995
Valves - Terminology - Definition of types of valves
BS EN 736-2:1997
Valves - Terminology - Definition of components of valves
BS 6759-1:1995
Safety valves - Part 1. Specification for safety valves for steam and hot water
BS 6759-2:1997
Safety valves - Part 2. Safety valves for compressed air or inert gas
BS 6759-3:1995
Safety valves - Part 3. Specification for safety valves for process fluids
BS 6683:1985
Guide to installation and use of valves
Specification for cast iron gate valves
BS 5151:1982
Specification for cast iron gate (parallel slide) valves for general purposes
BS 5152:1989
Cast iron globe & globe stop and check valves
BS 5153:1989
Cast iron check valves for general purposes
BS 5154:1991
Specification for copper alloy globe, globe stop and check, check and gate valves
BS 5155:1992
Specification for butterfly valves
BS 5156:1990
Specification for diaphragm valves
BS 5157:1989
Specification for steel gate (parallel slide) valves


BS 5158:1989
Specification for cast iron plug valves
BS 5159:1982
Cast iron and carbon steel ball valves for general purposes
BS 5160:1989
Specification for steel globe valves, globe stop and check valves and lift type check valves
BS 5163:1991
Specification for predominantly key-operated cast iron gate valves for waterworks purposes
BS 5351:1990
Steel ball valves for petroleum, petrochemical and allied industries
BS 5352:1990
Steel wedge gate, globe and check valves 50mm and smallSee More: British standards needed

----------


## vinhtamqb

Hi.

Can you send to me BS 799 Part 5 via email: vinhtamqb@gmail.com

----------


## thiskong

i need BS 12285-1 y 12285-2

----------


## stressed

I need BS 8010, BS EN 14161, and BS 7159. If anyone has any of these British standards, please share.

----------


## praxrajesh

I need BS 449. can any one send it please.

----------


## mo736

I need BS 2790. can any one send it please.
my email address is : mo736.amir@gmail.com

----------


## deepakrotey

Plz send me EN10216-2
EN10222-2
EN13480

deepakrotey@rediffmail.com

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

dso  
Senior Member

British standards needed

I have only this one
BS 5157-1989 Steel gate (parallel slide) valves.pdf 0.874 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

dso  
Senior Member

British standards needed

I have only this one
BS 5157-1989 Steel gate (parallel slide) valves.pdf 0.874 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nimitz

If have this one :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

dso 
Senior Member

British standards needed

Additional :

BS 5163-2-2004.pdf 0.216 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 5163-1-2004.pdf 0.281 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 5154 1991.pdf 0.432 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Plz send me EN10216-2
> EN10222-2
> EN13480
> 
> deepakrotey@rediffmail.com



DIN EN 10216-1-2004.pdf 0.267 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN EN 10216-2-2004.pdf 0.657 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN EN 10216-3-2004 .pdf 0.543 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN EN 10216-4-2004.pdf 0.471 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN EN 10216-5-2004.PDF 0.556 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 10222-2 2000.pdf 0.205 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thiskong

send my this.black@gmail.com plz 


BS EN 12220:1998 Ventilation for buildings. Ductwork. Dimensions of circular flanges for general ventilationSee More: British standards needed

----------


## miebit

Thanks.

----------


## ardansyahputra

Anyone has EN 10028:2009 ?
Please share.

Thanks

----------


## deep79pk

Thanks
Please share I also need

----------


## Dave Singh

LOOKING FOR LATEST STANDARD FOR:

*BS 21:1985*
Specification for pipe threads for tubes and fittings where pressure-tight joints are made on the threads (metric dimensions)

ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!

THANKS!


*BS EN 10227-1*

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> LOOKING FOR LATEST STANDARD FOR:
> 
> *BS 21:1985*
> Specification for pipe threads for tubes and fittings where pressure-tight joints are made on the threads (metric dimensions)
> 
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!
> 
> THANKS!



BS 21 is replaced by BS 10226 Pipe threads where pressure tight joints are made on the threads ( accordance to techstreet.com)
This document has been prepared in three parts. Parts 1 and 2 reflect the two thread jointing systems in regular use in Europe and Worldwide - Part 1 details taper external and parallel internal pipe threads, and Part 2 details taper external and taper internal pipe threads. Part 3 will provide requirements for the gauging of pipe threads conforming to Parts 1 and 2.

1. BS EN 10226-2 2005 .pdf	  470.46 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.  BS EN 10226-3 2005 .pdf	  521.82 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But sorry, I done have the Part 1

----------


## Dave Singh

Many Thanks Friend!!

The information was very usefull, no i just require the first part:

*BS EN 10226-1:2005*

----------


## Dave Singh

Also looking for :

*bs en iso 228-1:2003

bs en iso 228-2:2003*

thanks!!

----------


## abdu_el

hello, looking for BS EN 752:2008 - Drain and sewer systems outside buildings 
                       BS 5908:1990
                       09/30182748 DC
                       BS EN 858-2:2003


please share

----------


## tony_black

Attached is BS EN 10226-1 2004

----------


## tony_black

Attached is BS EN ISO 228-1 2003

----------


## tony_black

You may find BS EN ISO 228-2 2003 here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

Thanks a lot.

See More: British standards needed

----------


## Dave Singh

> Attached is BS EN 10226-1 2004







> Attached is BS EN ISO 228-1 2003







> You may find BS EN ISO 228-2 2003 here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




*Thank Your Mr. Black!!  

Very Much Appreciated!!* :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## vikaschaurasia

any body have BS 6575

Vikascha123@yahoo.co.in

----------


## mo736

Here is BS 6575

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vikaschaurasia

thanks

----------


## caca

anyone have BS 4076?
Please help me

----------


## netspyking

BS 4076 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavita_00

> You may find BS EN ISO 228-2 2003 here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The link is dead. can someone upload it again. 
Thanks

----------


## npdefq

i need urgently bs 7000-2 and bs 7000-1
If someone has these specs please share. thank you in advance

----------


## cris_2010

HI 
Please anybody upload BS 4494 for GRP tanks 
thanks in advance

----------


## CarlosBatista

netspyking thank very much

----------


## COCO

Does anybody have BS 4670? I need urgent, thanks!

----------


## thaihy

Could anyone share me *EN 253*?



Thanks so much.See More: British standards needed

----------


## mo736

Here is the relevant download link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inconel

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,

Could you please reupload DIN EN 10216-2-2004.pdf 0.657 MB,
DIN EN 10216-4-2004.pdf 0.471 MB,
BS EN 10222-2 2000.pdf 0.205 MB


Regards





> DIN EN 10216-1-2004.pdf 0.267 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## vishal_2005_rising

Does anybody have BS EN ISO 10628? Reply

----------


## vishal_2005_rising

Does you have BS 10628? If yes please give me download link.

----------


## allynbert

senior,

BS 88, IEC 61200-53 needed....please help

Thank you in advanced

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,
> 
> Could you please reupload DIN EN 10216-2-2004.pdf 0.657 MB,
> DIN EN 10216-4-2004.pdf 0.471 MB,
> BS EN 10222-2 2000.pdf 0.205 MB
> 
> 
> Regards



BS EN 10222-2 2000 Part 2 Ferritic and martensitic steels.pdf 0.205 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN EN 10216-4-2004 Non alloy and alloy steel tube part 4.pdf	  482.74 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN EN 10216-2-2004 Non alloy and alloy steel tube part 2.pdf	  673.45 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inconel

Thank you Achmad Nur Eddin

----------


## tanzeel18

Could you plz upload the following standards
BS 2000-0-0.1-1996
BS 2000-0-0.2-1996
BS 2000-0-0.3-1996 
BS 2000-0-0.4-1996
BS 2000-0.1-1999
BS 2000-0.2-1996
BS 2000-0.3-1996
BS 2000-0.4-1996
BS 2000-1-1995
BS 2000-10-1995
BS 2000-107-1993
BS 2000-112-2002
BS 2000-12-1993
BS 2000-121-2002
BS 2000-129-1993
BS 2000-13-1994
BS 2000-130-1998
BS 2000-132-1996
BS 2000-133-1993
BS 2000-135-1993
BS 2000-136.1-1998
BS 2000-136.2-1999
BS 2000-137-1993
BS 2000-138-2002
BS 2000-139-1998
BS 2000-14-1994
BS 2000-142-1993
BS 2000-143-2003
BS 2000-146-2002
BS 2000-149-1993
BS 2000-15-1995
BS 2000-156-1997
BS 2000-16-1998
BS 2000-163-1996
BS 2000-168-1995
BS 2000-179-1993
BS 2000-182-1993
BS 2000-19-2002
BS 2000-195-1998
BS 2000-196-1997
BS 2000-1998
BS 2000-2-1998
BS 2000-213-1993
BS 2000-220-1998
BS 2000-223-1993
BS 2000-27-1993
BS 2000-274-1999
BS 2000-276-1995
BS 2000-280-1999
BS 2000-281-1993
BS 2000-284-1993
BS 2000-306-2002
BS 2000-313-2003
BS 2000-315-1998
BS 2000-317-1995
BS 2000-323-2000
BS 2000-336-2003
BS 2000-34-2002
BS 2000-342-2000
BS 2000-346-1996
BS 2000-35-1993
BS 2000-356-1999
BS 2000-375-1999
BS 2000-377-1995
BS 2000-381-1997
BS 2000-386-1999
BS 2000-390-1994
BS 2000-397-1995
BS 2000-412-1996
BS 2000-413-1996
BS 2000-414-1996
BS 2000-431-1998
BS 2000-448.2-1999
BS 2000-45-1993
BS 2000-450-2000
BS 2000-454-2000

 BS 2000-455-2000
 BS 2000-456-2000
 BS 2000-48-1997
 BS 2000-50-1993
 BS 2000-57-1995
 BS 2000-61-1999
 BS 2000-71.2-1995
 BS 2000-72-1993
 BS 2000-74-2000
 BS 2000-76-1993

----------


## vietsov

hi friends,

could you plz send us the following: BS 12, 812, 1881, BS EN 12390-2, 12390-3, 12390-7 and 12504-1? 

many thanks,
vietsov

----------


## tanktail

thank youuuuuuu

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> hi friends,
> 
> could you plz send us the following: BS 12, 812, 1881, BS EN 12390-2, 12390-3, 12390-7 and 12504-1? 
> 
> many thanks,
> vietsov



I have only BS EN 12390.
The link consist of :
BS EN 12390-1-2000  Part 1 Shape, dimensions and other requirements for specimens and moulds
BS EN 12390-2-2000 Part 2 Making and curing specimens for strength tests
BS EN 12390-3-2009 Part 3 Compressive strength of test specimens
BS EN 12390-4-2000 Part 4 Compressive Strength
BS EN 12390-5-2009 Part 5 Flexural strength of test specimens
BS EN 12390-6-2000 Part 6 Tensile splitting strength of test specimens
BS EN 12390-7-2009 Part 7 Density of hardened concrete
BS EN 12390-8-2009 Part 8 Depth of penetration of water under pressure
BONUS :
BS EN ISO 5211-2001 Industrial valves - Part-turn actuator attachments

BS EN 12390 Testing hardened Concrete.rar 3.817 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shfsart

Please visit :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


RegardsSee More: British standards needed

----------


## august8

> Please visit :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Regards



It needs to have registration with registration key but I have not ~!

----------


## Nabilia

shfsart ... An invite code is needed to register, please provide

OK, I got invite code, members, don't bother, You have to purchase downloads on boxuesky

Shfsart, provide the links on share sites, not pay sites

registration is free when you get invite but to download you need 99 money credits per .rar part 

it costs $1 for 20 money credits

----------


## shfsart

Dear august8,

Please go and register at :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
It is free!

----------


## tanzeel18

Can somebody provide an invitation code

----------


## shfsart

After you registered, the invitation code will be provided in the up section of the site.
Please try.

----------


## BornToSin

> After you registered, the invitation code will be provided in the up section of the site.
> Please try.



stop with that, ok? it's not free site, it's just the site that collecting free downloable standards all over the internet, and then selling it to people..

----------


## jurko123

Hello I need this standard:

EN 12285-1

if someone have pleas sand me to: jurko123@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## mirro

whats this man?
pls provide an invitation code , or if you have the collection, just upload it thank you

----------


## dmarquez

does any have the BS EN 10111-2 and BS EN 10149-1-3 please,  i need it urgently please,

----------


## milca84

Dear all,
If you are so kind, could you share with me the latest editon of BS EN 60953:2002 or IEC 60953:2001 (they are the same standard), the three parts?
Thank you so much
Regards

----------


## BornToSin

> does any have the BS EN 10111-2 and BS EN 10149-1-3 please,  i need it urgently please,



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I don't think there is 10111-2,  maybe you meant on 1011-2?

----------


## allynbert

hello guys,



Does anyone have IEC 60227?..I urgently need this, please upload. Thank you in advanced.See More: British standards needed

----------


## lubl

I need EN 50119 Ver 2009 ... please some one help me.
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## softwareka

can any one help in getting BS 970  EN26,24

----------


## Holywood

Hey Masters,

I'm searching for *BS 2494:1990 "Specification for elastomeric seals for joints in pipework and pipelines"* 
anyone?

Thanks and Greatings

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

BS 2494-1990 Elastomeric seals for joints in pipework and pipelines ICS.pdf	  0.444 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Holywood

> bs 2494-1990 elastomeric seals for joints in pipework and pipelines ics.pdf	  0.444 mb
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




great thanks

----------


## cpwd

iec 60227  part 4 and 6 attached
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ssimenko

please help with BS 6501
thank you in advance

----------


## cpwd

BS 6501 Part 1 &2 attached
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks to all !

----------


## ssimenko

> BS 6501 Part 1 &2 attached
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you

----------


## lakr

Please help me to get BS 7159 standard

----------


## nayakya

Pls share the scaffolding standard BS-EN 12811 part 1 & 2




nayakyaSee More: British standards needed

----------


## aani1984

plz upload BS EN 12285
mail me : aani1984@gmail.com

----------


## aani1984

Hai.......good morning all

1) which std is used for horizontal above ground tank design?
2 )how is anchor chair calculation is done for a vertical above ground storage tank? 

Plz help, mail me ..........aani1984@gmail.com

----------


## cpwd

bs en 12811 part1 attached
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ardansyahputra

this thread is awesome. appreciate to all uploaders and contributors

Please anyone has BS 3678 & BS 4211, please share.
Thanks.

----------


## cpwd

bs 4211 attached
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nilu

Dear friends
could you please upload BS 4485 / BS 2633 / BS EN 1092?
I really want these standards very very much!!!!
Thanks in Advance

----------


## ardansyahputra

thanks a bunch

----------


## ssimenko

please help with BS En 10226 (1-5)
thank you in advance!
ssimenko [at] ukr [dot] net

----------


## Coavas

I need BS 1710- 2000

TIA

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear friends
> could you please upload BS 4485 / BS 2633 / BS EN 1092?
> I really want these standards very very much!!!!
> Thanks in Advance



BS 4485, 1092.rar 14.856 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Consist of :


BS 4485.2-1988 Water cooling towers Part 2 Methods for performance testing
BS 4485.3-1988 Water cooling towers Part 3 Code of practice for thermal and functional design
BS 4485.4-1996 Water cooling towers Part 4 Code of practice for stuctural

BS EN 1092-1-2007 Steel flanges
BS EN 1092-2-1997  PN designated. Cast iron flanges
BS EN 1092-3-2003 Copper alloy flanges
BS EN 1092-4 Aluminium alloy flanges

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> please help with BS En 10226 (1-5)
> thank you in advance!
> ssimenko [at] ukr [dot] net



BS EN 10226 - Pipe threads where pressure tight joins are made on the threads.rar  1.207 MB

BS EN 10226-1 2004  Taper external threads and parallel internal threads  dimensions,
BS EN 10226-2 2005  Taper,  external threads and taper internal threads  Dimensions, tolerances and designation
BS EN 10226-3 2005  Verification by means of limit gauges

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> please help with BS En 10226 (1-5)
> thank you in advance!
> ssimenko [at] ukr [dot] net



BS EN 10226 - Pipe threads where pressure tight joins are made on the threads.rar  1.207 MB

BS EN 10226-1 2004  Taper external threads and parallel internal threads  dimensions,
BS EN 10226-2 2005  Taper,  external threads and taper internal threads  Dimensions, tolerances and designation
BS EN 10226-3 2005  Verification by means of limit gauges



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: British standards needed

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I need BS 1710- 2000
> 
> TIA



BS 1710-1984 Specification for identification of pipelines and services.pdf  2.885 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

sear friend,
can anyone share BS 5351.
need your help.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> sear friend,
> can anyone share BS 5351.
> need your help.



BS 5154, BS 5157, BS 5351.rar 1.608 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Consist of :
BS 5154 1991 Copper alloy globe, globe stop and check, check & gate valve
BS 5157-1989 Steel gate (parallel slide) valves
BS 5351-1986 Specification for steel ball valves for the petroleum, petrochemical and allied industries


other links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear Achmad Nur Eddin and friends,
the file already being removed.can you send me or re upload this file.
zurftems@gmail.com
tq

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends, 
i would like to have these doc:
-iso 10497
-bs 6755-2
-nace mr 10497
appreciate for those who can share these doc.
thanks

----------


## setak

Dear friends,
can anybody upload bs 6374.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## azharsafwanzahari

Thanks.....do you have DIN 1048?

----------


## ehtisham

BS 3799 -swage nipples
pls upload

----------


## ehtisham

Specification for steel pipe fittings, screwed and socket-welding for the petroleum industry
bs 3799

----------


## faizol

> BS 3799 -swage nipples
> pls upload



Dear Friend,

See attached :Smile:

----------


## faizol

> Dear friends,
> can anybody upload bs 6374.
> Thank you in advance.



Dear Friend,

See attached. :Embarrassment:

----------


## faizol

> dear friends, 
> i would like to have these doc:
> -iso 10497
> -bs 6755-2
> -nace mr 10497
> appreciate for those who can share these doc.
> 
> 
> thanks



Dear Friend,

Find attached for EN ISO 10497-2010 and BS 6755 part 2-1987. For NACE, i have not yet. :Smile: See More: British standards needed

----------


## ehtisham

thnks faizol

----------


## IanP

Hi, im looking for the below BS standards if anybody could provide them, Thanks.

EN 736-1
EN 736-2
EN 736-3

----------


## shfsart

Dear brother,
Here is the part 1 and 2.
Regards

----------


## shfsart

Dear IanP

Here is the EN 736-3-2008.
Regards

----------


## IanP

Thankyou very much.

----------


## setak

Dear faizol,
Thank you very much.
please upload if you have other parts (1 to 4).
setak

----------


## sipran

BS EN 12285 Part 1 & Part 2 Please

----------


## Nabilia

> BS EN 12285 Part 1 & Part 2 Please



I don't have the Part 1 underground tanks but here is Part 2

BS EN 12285-2 2005 Workshop fabricated steel tanksPart 2; Horizontal cylindrical single skin and double skin tanks for the aboveground storage of flammable and non-flammable water polluting liquids

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shabbir2009

Salaam

AAnybody has the following standards:

BS EN ISO 10012
BS EN ISO 8973
BS EN ISO 8222
BS EN ISO 4257
BS EN ISO 3838
BS EN ISO 3993
BS EN ISO 3735
BS ISO 5024
BS 8452:2005
BS 6174
BS 5875
BS 5844
BS 4161
BS 3730 
BS 1042
BS 1041

Thanks in advance.

Shabbir

----------


## IanP

Hi,

Im looking for EN 13094 : 2008 if anybody has it please?

Thanks

----------


## adriantan

Anyone please share BS EN 1834-2-2000 & BS EN 1834-3-2000, thanks a million in advance  :Smile:

----------


## linhtruong

I need *BS 476-20:1987 Fire tests on building materials and structures. Method for determination of the fire resistance of elements of construction (general principles)* 
Pls anyone share or send this standard to me at linh@aae-eng.com or ngoclinh_nt@yahoo.com


Thanks so much!!See More: British standards needed

----------


## Nabilia

BS 476-20 1987+A1-1990 Fire tests on building materials and structures. Method for determination of the fire resistance of elements of construction.pdf	  0.686 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jbondin

Hi,

I need BS 799 part 5 or BS EN 12285-2. 

Also I require EN13616.

Can anyone help?

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN 12285-2 2005 Workshop fabricated steel tanksPart 2; Horizontal cylindrical single skin and double skin tanks for the aboveground storage of flammable and non-flammable water polluting liquids.pdf	  8.719 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sleimanshokr

Thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## yoonoosee

Hi, im looking for the below standards if anybody could provide them, Thanks.

DIN 18195
DIN 28052-6
DIN 52123
ID - EN ISO 2812-2

----------


## Arunachalam K

Please post , If any body have BS EN13094 standard? Roat tanker design standard..

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friend,
can anyone share EN 60534-1 or BS 5793-1 Industrial-process control valves. Control valve terminology and general considerations
Thanks and best regard

----------


## ehtisham

EN ISO 9692-2:1998 
Welding And Allied Processes - Joint Preparation - Part 2: Submerged Arc Welding Of Steels

anyone UPload

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN ISO 9692-2-1998 Welding and allied processes - Joint preparation Part 2 Submerged arc welding  ...	  3.21 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lubl

I need
IEC 60950-1
IEC 60950-3-100
IEC/PAS 62722-1       2011
IEC/PAS 62722-2-1    2011
IEC/PAS 62717          2011
anyone can help
thanks

----------


## hznraja

BS 5908 is required please

See More: British standards needed

----------


## theglobalist2003

Can Someone please provide me BS 3293.

Appreciate the share in advance.

Thank you.

----------


## theglobalist2003

Can Someone please provide me BS 3293.

Appreciate the share in advance.

Thank you.

----------


## Mr Welder

> Can Someone please provide me BS 3293.
> 
> Appreciate the share in advance.
> 
> Thank you.




*BS 3293 Ed.1960 Confirmed Octuber 1993 ( Carbon Steel Pipe Flanges)*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Dear Friend, 

*BS EN 1964-2003* , Please share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mr Welder

> Dear Friend, 
> 
> *BS EN 1964-2003* , Please share. Thanks in advance.



*EN 1964-2 Ed.2001  (Transportable gas cylinders)*

_Specification for the design and construction of refillable transportable seamless steel gas cylinders of water
capacities from 0,5 litre up to and including 150 litres

Part 2: Cylinders made of seamless steel with an Rm value of 1100 MPa and above_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

> Dear Friend, 
> 
> *BS EN 1964-2003* , Please share. Thanks in advance.





*BS EN 13096 Ed.2003*  _Transportable gas cylinders - Conditions for filling gases into receptacles - Single component gases_



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

> Dear Friend, 
> 
> *BS EN 1964-2003* , Please share. Thanks in advance.




*BS EN 1089-1 Ed.1996* _Transportable gas cylinders,Gas cylinder identification (excluding LPG),Part 1: Stampmarking_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Hi, Mr Welder

File is can't download. Please re-upload and do you have BS 5430 part 1, 2 and 3 sir.

----------


## lubl

hi
I need
EN 303-7 Edition 2006
EN 15316-4-1 Edition 2008
Can anyone kindly help me?
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## solution

I need En 13523 all parts
can any one share it
than you

----------


## Nabilia

Here's all I have... parts 0,1,2,3,5,7,8 and 10

BS EN 13523 - Coil coated metals - Test methods 0,1,2,3,5,7,8,10.zip	  3.332 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

thanks
do you have parts 11, 12, 16, 17, 19, 20, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29
also available?


thanksSee More: British standards needed

----------


## daleramlakhan

Does anyone have BS EN 60953 -1, BS EN 60953 -2,BS EN 60953 -3, BS ISO 14661:2000

----------


## Zarif

I need  BS EN 12464-2 

share asshu87@gmail.com

----------


## uskaborja

Does anyone have BS EN 2000-317? I need urgently.

----------


## lubl

I need 
BS EN 13771-1
BS EN 13771-2
BS EN 12400
BS EN 14511-3
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
thanks for you help

----------


## Nabilia

lubl, you only need to make request in one post...

BS EN 12400-2002 Windows and pedestrian doors - Mechanical durability - Requirements and classification.pdf	0.588 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 13771-1-2003 Compressor and condensing units for refrigeration - Performance testing and test methods - Part 1 Refrigerant compressors.pdf	1.581 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 13771-2-2007 Compressors and condensing units for refrigeration - Performance testing and test methods - Part 2 Condensing units.pdf	5.022 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 14511-3-2007 Air conditioners, liquid chilling packages and heat pumps with electrically driven compressors for space heating and cooling - Part 3 Test methods.pdf	7.700 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 14511-3-2004 Air conditioners, liquid chilling packages and heat pumps with electrically driven compressors for space heating and cooling - Part 3 Test methods.pdf	8.005 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambec

hi does anyone have BSEN10225:2009 PLEASE

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN 10225-2009 Weldable structural steels for fixed offshore structures - Technical delivery conditions.pdf	12.650 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambec

thank you nabilia very much for your help

----------


## smehri

hi
I need DIN EN 736-1, Please.

----------


## Nabilia

en 736-1-1995 Valves-Terminology - Part 1 Definition of types of valves.pdf.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## smehri

I'm so grateful for your favor Nabilia. Thanks :Cheerful: 

See More: British standards needed

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

thanks all for share.

----------


## manniyamsenthil

any one have BS 8010 part 1

----------


## selmagis

@manniyamsenthil, old one or PD?

----------


## jumah

Please,

Could any body upload the EN 10222-2??

----------


## shfsart

Dear jumah,
Here you are :

----------


## selmagis

You can also **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jumah

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## viskzsenior

does anybody have bs 13411-5 or en 13411-5? need urgent

----------


## cpwd

BS EN 13411-5:2003
Terminations for steel wire ropes  Safety Part 5: U-bolt wire rope grips
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> BS EN 13411-5:2003
> Terminations for steel wire ropes  Safety Part 5: U-bolt wire rope grips
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks alot.

----------


## jar_2

Do you have a standard
BS ISO 17636-1
    Non-destructive testing of welds -- Radiographic testing -- Part 1: X- and gamma-ray techniques with film


    thank you in advance for sharing

----------


## selmagis

*@jar_2*, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

 :Smile: See More: British standards needed

----------


## shankarmathur

Can someone upload EN 1092-1. Earlier links have expired.

Thanks

----------


## acier58

> Can someone upload EN 1092-1. Earlier links have expired.
> 
> Thanks




Hi shankarmathur !

Find here the standard you requested.  :Single Eye: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankarmathur

Many Thanks

Shankar Mathur

----------


## syaranor

hi,

Could any body upload the EN 10225?

your cooperation is highly appreciated.

----------


## shfsart

Dear syaranor,

Here you are:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] EN 10225-2009.pdf

----------


## syaranor

thanks shfsart

i appreciate it

----------


## AMLP

Please I need BS 12285-1 and 
 12285-2 in english and pdf or doc.

----------


## AMLP

Please I need BS 12285-1 and 
 12285-2 in english and pdf or doc.
email: amlpereira@hotmail.com

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Dear Mr. shfsart,
Many thanks for your support. You so nice.





> Dear syaranor,
> 
> Here you are:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] EN 10225-2009.pdf

----------


## soco

Hi friends 
I am in need of :
EN ISO 13710
EN ISO 14847 
EN 14343
If anybody have them please share
Thanks in advance

----------


## codrincob

To anyone who can help. I need the following standards:
	BS 341-1:1991
Transportable gas container valves. Specification for industrial valves for working pressures up to and including 300 bar (REPLACED by BS EN 14189:2003) , BS 341-3:2002) , BS EN 849:1997) , BS EN ISO 13340:2001) , BS EN ISO 14246:2001) , BS 341-4:2004)
	BS 341-2:1963
Transportable Gas Container Valves. Valves with Taper Stems for Use with Breathing Apparatus. (REPLACED by BS 341-1:1991) , BS EN 849:1997) , BS EN ISO 12209-1:2001) , BS EN ISO 12209-2:2001) , BS EN ISO 12209-3:2001)
	BS 341-3:2002
Transportable gas container valves. Valve outlet connections
	BS 341-4:2004
Transportable gas container valves. Pressure relief devices
	BS 759-1:1984
Valves, gauges and other safety fittings for application to boilers and to piping installations for and in connection with boilers. Specification for valves, mountings and fittings
	BS 1123-1:1990
Safety valves, gauges and fusible plugs for compressed air or inert gas installations - Code of practice for installation
	BS 1212-1:1990
Float operated valves - Specification for piston type float operated valves (copper alloy body) (excluding floats)
	BS 1212-1:1990
Float operated valves - Specification for piston type float operated valves (copper alloy body) (excluding floats)
	BS 1212-3:1990
Float operated valves - Specification for diaphragm type float operated valves (plastics bodied) for cold water services only (excluding floats)
	BS 1212-4:1990
Float operated valves - Specification for compact type float operated valves for WC flushing cisterns (including floats)
	BS 1552:2004
Specification for open bottomed taper plug valves for 1st, 2nd and 3rd family gases up to 200 mbar
	BS 1570:1960
Flanged and but weld-welding end steel plug valves for the petroleum industry (excluding well -head and flow-line valves)
	BS1655:1976
Flanged automatic control valves for the process control industry (face to face dimensions)
	BS 1735:1966
Flanged cast iron outside-screw-and-yoke wedge gate valve, class 125, sizes 1 1/3 in to 24 in, for the petroleum industry
	BS 1868:1975
Specification for steel check valves (flanged and butt-welding ends) for the petroleum, petrochemical and allied industries
	BS 1873:1975
Specification for steel globe and globe stop and check valves (flanged and butt-welding ends) for the petroleum, petrochemical and allied industries
	BS1952:2000
Copper alloy valves for general purposes
	BS1953:2000
Copper alloy check valves for general purposes
	BS1963:1990
Specification for pressure operated relay valves for domestic, commercial and catering gas appliances
	BS 1968:1953
Specification for floats for ball valves (copper)
	BS2060:2000
Copper alloy screw down stop valves for general purposes
	BS2080:1995
Specification for face to face, center to face, end to end and center to end dimensions of valves
	BS 2456:1990
Specification for floats (plastics) for float operated valves for cold water services
	BS 2879:1980
Specification for draining taps (screw-down pattern)
	BS2995:1966
Cast and forged steel wedge gate, globe, check and plug valve, screwed and socket welding, sizes 2 in and smaller, for the petroleum industry
	BS 3457:1973
Specification for materials for water tap and stop valve seat washers
	BS 3464:2000
Cast iron wedge and double disk gate valves for general purposes
	BS3808:1964
Cast and forged steel flanged, screwed and socket welding wedge gate valves (compact design), sizes 2 in and smaller, for the petroleum industry
	BS3948:1965
Cast iron parallel slide valves for general purposes
	BS3952:1965
Cast iron butterfly valves for general purposes
	BS3961:1965
Cast iron screw down stop valves and stop and check valves for general purposes
	BS 4062-1:1982
Valves for hydraulic fluid power systems - Methods for determining pressure differential/flow characteristics
	BS 4062-2:1990
Valves for hydraulic fluid power systems - Methods for determining performance
	BS4090:1966
Cast iron check valves for general purposes
	BS4133:1967
Flanged steel parallel slide valves for general purposes
	BS4312:1968
Flanged steel screw down stop valves and check valves for general purposes
	BS 4460:1969
Steel ball valves for the petroleum industry
	BS 5041:1987
Fire hydrant systems equipment - Specification for landing valves for wet risers
	BS 5146 P1:1984
Steel valves for the petrochemical and allied industries
	BS 5150:1990 - Withdrawn, Superseded
Specification for cast iron gate valves
	BS 5151:1982 - Withdrawn, Superseded
Specification for cast iron gate (parallel slide) valves for general purposes
	BS 5152:1989 - Withdrawn, Superseded
Cast iron globe & globe stop and check valves
	BS 5153:1989 - Withdrawn, Superseded
Cast iron check valves for general purposes
	BS 5154:1991
Specification for copper alloy globe, globe stop and check, check and gate valves
	BS 5155:1992
Specification for butterfly valves
	BS 5156:1990
Specification for diaphragm valves
	BS 5157:1989
Specification for steel gate (parallel slide) valves
	BS 5158:1989
Specification for cast iron plug valves
	BS 5159:1982
Cast iron and carbon steel ball valves for general purposes
	BS 5160:1989
Specification for steel globe valves, globe stop and check valves and lift type check valves
	BS 5163:1991
Specification for predominantly key-operated cast iron gate valves for waterworks purposes
	BS 5351:1990
Steel ball valves for petroleum, petrochemical and allied industries
	BS 5352:1990
Steel wedge gate, globe and check valves 50mm and small
	BS 5353:1989
Specification for steel plug valves
	BS 5417:1976
Testing of general purpose industrial valves
	BS 5418:1984
Specification for marking of general purpose industrial valves
	BS 5672:1991
Specification for designation of the direction of retation and of cylinders and valves in cylinder heads, and definition of right-hand and left-hand in-line engines and locations on engines for reciprocating internal combustion engines
	BS 5793-4:1987
Industrial-process control valves - Specification for inspection and routine testing
	BS 5793-6:1986
Industrial-process control valves - Specification for mounting details for attachment of positioners to control valve actuators
	BS 5834-1:1985
Surface boxes, guards and underground chambers for gas and waterworks purposes - Specification for guards, including foundation units
	BS 5834-2:1983
Surface boxes, guards and underground chambers for gas and waterworks purposes - Specification for small surface boxes
	BS 5834-3:1985
Surface boxes, guards and underground chambers for gas and waterworks purposes - Specification for large surface boxes
	BS 5834-4:1989
Surface boxes, guards and underground chambers for gas and waterworks purposes - Specification for preformed chambers
	BS 5995:1980
Methods of test for electrohydraulic servovalves
	BS 6282-2:1982
Devices with moving parts for the prevention of contamination of water by backflow - Specification for check valves of nominal size up to and including DN 54
	BS 6282-3:1982
Devices with moving parts for the prevention of contamination of water by backflow - Specification for in-line anti-vacuum valves of nominal size up to and including DN 42
	BS 6282-4:1982
Devices with moving parts for the prevention of contamination of water by backflow - Specification for combined check and anti-vacuum valves of nominal size up to and including DN 42
	BS 6283-2:1991
Safety and control devices for use in hot water systems - Specifications for temperature relief valves for pressures from 1 bar to 10 bar
	BS 6283-4:1991
Safety and control devices for use in hot water systems - Specification for drop-tight pressure reducing valves of nominal size up to and including DN 50 for supply pressures up to and including 12 bar
	BS 6494-4:1989
Hydraulic fluid power valve mounting surfaces - Specification for clamping dimensions of four-part, size 03 and 05, modular stack valves and directional control valves
	BS 6675:1986
Specification for servicing valves (copper alloy) for water services
	BS 6683:1985
Guide to installation and use of valves
	BS 6697:1986
Methods of test for electrohydraulic proportional control valves
	BS 6755-2:1987
Testing of valves - Specification for fire type-testing requirements
	BS 6759-1:1995
Safety valves - Part 1. Specification for safety valves for steam and hot water
	BS 6759-2:1997
Safety valves - Part 2. Safety valves for compressed air or inert gas
	BS 6759-3:1995
Safety valves - Part 3. Specification for safety valves for process fluids
	BS 6821:1988
Methods for aerodynamic testing of dampers and valves
	BS 7296-1:1990
Cavities for hydraulic fluid power cartridge valves - specification for two-port slip-in valves
	BS 7350:1990
Specification for double regulating globe valves and flow measurement devices for heating and chilled water systems
	BS 7389-1:1990
Pneumatic fluid power valve mounting surfaces - specification for five-port directional control valves (without electrical motor)
	BS 7438:1991
Specification steel and copper alloy waffer check valves, single disk, spring-loaded type
	BS EN 488:2003
District heating pipes - Preinsulated bonded pipe systems for directly buried hot water networks - Steel valve assembly for steel service pipes, polyurethane thermal insulation and outer casing of polyethylene
	BS EN 558-1:1996
Industrial values face to face and center to face dimensions of metal valves for use in flanged pipe systems. Part 1 PN designated valves
	BS EN 558-2:1996
Industrial valves face to face and center to face dimensions of metal valves for use in flanged piping systems. Part 2 class-designated valves
	BS EN 561:2002
Gas welding equipment - Quick-action coupling with shut-off valves for welding, cutting and allied processes
	BS EN 736-1:1995
Valves - Terminology - Definition of types of valves
	BS EN 736-2:1997
Valves - Terminology - Definition of components of valves
	BS EN 816:1997
Sanitary tapware - Automatic shut-off valves PN 10
	BS EN 917:1997
Plastics piping systems - Thermoplastics valves - Test methods for resistance to internal pressure and leaktightness
	BS EN 1092-2:1997
Flanges and their joints - Circular flanges for pipes, valves, fittings and accessories, PN designated - Cast iron flanges
	BS EN 1112:1997
Shower outlets for (PN 10) sanitary tapware
	BS EN 1680:1997
Plastics piping systems - Valves for polyethylene (PE) piping systems - Test method for leaktightness under and after bending applied to the operating mechanism
	BS EN 1704:1997
Plastics piping systems - Thermoplastics valves - Test method for the integrity of a valve after temperature cycling under bending
	BS EN 1705:1997
Plastics piping systems - Thermoplastics valves - Test method for the integrity of a valve after an external blow
	BS EN 12119:1997
Plastics piping systems - Polyethylene (PE) valves - Test method for resistance to thermal cycling
	BS EN 14141:2003
Valves for natural gas transportation in pipelines - Performance requirements and tests
	BS EN 14189:2003
Transportable gas cylinders. Inspection and maintenance of cylinder valves at time of periodic inspection of gas cylinders. Partially replaces BS 341-1:1991
	BS EN 28233:1992
Thermoplastics valves - Torque - Test method
	BS EN 28659:1992
Thermoplastics valves - Fatigue strength - Test method
	BS EN 60534-1:1989
Industrial-process control valves - Industrial-process control valves - Control valve terminology and general considerations
	BS EN 60534-2-1:1999
Industrial-process control valves - Flow capacity - Flow capacity - Sizing equations for fluid flow under installed conditions
	BS EN 60534-2-3:1998
Industrial-process control valves - Flow capacity - Test procedures
	BS EN 60534-2-5:2003
Industrial-process control valves - Flow capacity - Sizing equations for fluid flow through multistage control valves with interstage recovery
	BS EN 60534-3-1:2000
Industrial-process control valves - Dimensions - Face-to-face dimensions for flanged, two-way, globe-type, straight pattern and centre-to-face dimensions for flanged, two-way, globe-type, angle pattern control valves
	BS EN 60534-3-2:2001
Industrial-process control valves - Dimensions - Face-to-face dimensions for rotary control valves except butterfly valves
	BS EN 60534-3-3:1998
Industrial-process control valves - Dimensions - End-to-end dimensions for buttweld, two-way, globe-type, straight pattern control valves
	BS EN 60534-5:2004
Industrial-process control valves - Marking
	BS EN 60534-6-1:1998
Industrial-process control valves - Mounting details for attachment of positioners to control valves - Positioner mounting on linear actuators
	BS EN 60534-6-2:2001
Industrial-process control valves - Mounting details for attachment of positioners to control valves - Positioner mounting on rotary actuators
	BS EN 60534-8-1:2001
Industrial-process control valves - Noise considerations - Laboratory measurement of noise generated by aerodynamic flow through control valves
	BS EN 60534-8-2:1991
Industrial-process control valves - Noise considerations - Laboratory measurement of noise generated by hydrodynamic flow through control valves
	BS EN 60534-8-3:2000
Industrial-process control valves - Noise considerations - Control valve aerodynamic noise prediction method
	BS EN 60534-8-4:1994
Industrial-process control valves - Noise considerations - Prediction of noise generated by hydrodynamic flow
	BS EN 60730-2-8:2002
Specification for automatic electrical controls for household and similar use - Particular requirements - Particular requirements for electrically operated water valves, including mechanical requirements
	BS EN ISO 5210:1996
Industrial valves - Multi-turn valve actuator attachments
	BS ISO 4401:1996
Hydraulic fluid power - Four-port directional control valves - Mounting surfaces
	BS ISO 6263:1997
Hydraulic fluid power - Compensated flow-control valves - Mounting surfaces

----------


## cpwd

Instead BS EN 60534 parts for process control valves requested by you, you can find identical IEC 60534 parts at this link


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: British standards needed

----------


## gtpol57

Dear cpwd do you have the password for the above BS EN 60534 rar files ?

----------


## gtpol57

It's ok I found it
Thanks a lot for your share

----------


## laborizer

hi, anyone can reseed BS EN 12285-2 or FR EN 12285-2 plz ?

because link from nabilia is no longer valid

thanx in advance.

----------


## ahamedibrahim

Thanks

----------


## diosai

I need BS 5099, electric cable. voltage level for spark testing. If anyone has any of these British standards, please share. thanks

----------


## ravitd

I need BS 6374 PART 5. can any one send it please. 
THANK YOU  :Cocksure:

----------


## prandek

Hello Friends,

Im looking 10216, can You upload, please  :Smile:

----------


## viskzsenior

thanks a lot.

----------


## joao_icaro

Hello all,

Could someone be kind enough to repost the "BS EN 10226" and the "ISO 7-1" norm?

The links in this thread seem to be broken. Maybe due to age...

Thanks

J

----------


## TWC

Could Someone please provide me BS 336:2010.

Very appreciate the share in advance.

Thank you.

----------


## p-sam-b

Can any one upload BS EN standard related to Boiler?
Please if possible upload them.

----------


## mediacatalogo

Please,  i need iso 13623/2009 or bs 14161

See More: British standards needed

----------


## rudolf

> Please,  i need iso 13623/2009 or bs 14161




Hi mediacatalogo,

Please find link for BS 14161 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

Rudolf

----------


## vfq3481

THX Rudolf!

----------


## ThaMaestro

> dso 
> Senior Member
> 
> British standards needed
> 
> Additional :
> 
> BS 5154 1991.pdf 0.432 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



can anyone re-up this pls?

----------


## mediacatalogo

Thanks Rudolf,

I know that is to demand a lot but, there is a 2011 revision of this  bs en 14161, if anybody has, very apreciated.

Thanks a lot Rudolf



> Hi mediacatalogo,
> 
> Please find link for BS 14161 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## mediacatalogo

thanks Rudolf

----------


## cpwd

> I need BS 5099, electric cable. voltage level for spark testing. If anyone has any of these British standards, please share. thanks



link to bs 5099-2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nev

Gentleman,

Desperate for these standards if anyone has any and is kind enough to help:

BS EN 50124-1
BS EN 50125
BS EN 60529
BS EN 60085
BS EN 60664-1
BS EN 61857-22
BS EN 61140
BRS SM440 sht 4
BRS SM440 sht 5

----------


## Jinha555

Thank You very much

----------


## FaRgOoO

Hi Gents;
               May anyone help me to find BS EN 10225 Urgently!!!!,Regards

----------


## FaRgOoO

Dear Nabilia, May you attach BS EN 10225 again plz

----------


## getanasmalik

Thank You very Much. You just save my job.



> Dear Friend,
> 
> See attached.

----------


## mej

Here is *BS EN 10225 (2001)*



*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*See More: British standards needed

----------


## sleimanshokr

Please upload BS EN 10084 (urgent)

----------


## arisis

I need BS EN 13414-3:2003+A1:2008. Please help me.

----------


## tassoss

> Please upload BS EN 10084 (urgent)



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tassoss

> I need BS EN 13414-3:2003+A1:2008. Please help me.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arisis

Thank you, but i need BS EN 13414-3, not BS EN 13414-1. Do you have it?

----------


## tassoss

> Thank you, but i need BS EN 13414-3, not BS EN 13414-1. Do you have it?



sorry my mistake. i don't have it.

----------


## Jinha555

With many thanks

----------


## tassoss

> Thank you, but i need BS EN 13414-3, not BS EN 13414-1. Do you have it?



you can have a look at the text **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mr_296

:i need your help with these standard
bs en 818-7
bs en 13157
bs en iso 1837
bs en 13155 2003
bs en 14502 2005
bs iso 2330
bs 3726
bs 5777
bs iso 22915
bs iso 5766
bs en iso 3691-1

----------


## aregnab

does anyone have BS 5159 / BS ISO 7121:2006

----------


## selmagis

Sorry, dead link ....

----------


## mookins

Please find attached BS EN 10225 (2001)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: British standards needed

----------


## irfpat

if you have found in last 5 years, pls upload here. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

dear all
i need *BS EN 115-2008*
please share it for me
thanx in advance

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

dear all
i need *BS EN 115-2008*
please share it for me
thanx in advance

----------


## ken078

> BS EN 10222-2 2000.pdf 0.205 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hello !

Is there someone who has an updated link for EN10222-2 ?

Thanks

Ken

----------


## adfg

Hello!
Could anybody share the following standard?
EN 10225:2009

Thanks a lot in advance!

----------


## gtpol57

EN 10222-2-2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 10225-2009 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rufus

Thanks, this was very helpful.

----------


## adfg

Thanks a lot, gtpol57!

----------


## ken078

Thanx Gtpol57 !!

----------


## Italatin

Hello everybody, 
desperately looking for BS 1873...anyone can help?
Thanks in advance

----------


## shfsart

Here you are:
BS 1873-1975(R1983) + AMD 1-1999
Specification for Steel globe and globe stop and check valves (flanged and butt-welding ends) for the petroleum, petrochemical and allied industries

----------


## pokchek

hi, i'm looking for bs en 12285-2 & bs 2594

See More: British standards needed

----------


## ahmed73wy

can some one upload BS EN 12504-1:2009

----------


## Hesham Adel

Please i need BS en 1834-1

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

hi friends
i need EN 54-7 2000

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

hi friends
i need EN 54-7 2000

----------


## Hesham Adel

please urgent i need standard BS 1387

----------


## Hesham Adel

please bs 21 pipe threads

----------


## minhdinh

please help me BS EN 13414-3:2003 Thanks so much everyone

----------


## minhdinh

For You - Hesham Adel

----------


## minhdinh

For You Hesham Adel.
I had just got BS EN 13414-3:2008, please upload here for everyone who needed

----------


## minhdinh

please everyone help me BS EN 818-1, 2, ...7 Thank so much

----------


## luckyankit

Download from here:

British Standards Part 1 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (24 Standards)

British Standards Part 1 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (35 Standards)

British Standards Part 3 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (23 Standards)

----------


## tuantianz

Dear Bro,

Can you share to me BS 6374 part 4.


Thankyou in advance.See More: British standards needed

----------


## tuantianz

Please, anyone upload BS 6374 part 4.
Thankyou in advance.

----------


## ra_junaidi

Dear Mohamad,

Please share:-
ISO 1837:2003 -  Lifting hooks - Nomenclature
ISO 4779:1986 - Forged steel lifting hooks
ISO 7597:2013 - Forged steel lifting hooks with latch

Many thanks for support.

----------


## ra_junaidi

Dear Mohamad,

Please share:-
ISO 1837:2003 -  Lifting hooks - Nomenclature
ISO 4779:1986 - Forged steel lifting hooks
ISO 7597:2013 - Forged steel lifting hooks with latch

Many thanks for support.

----------


## Yudha_black2011

> BS EN 10225-2009 Weldable structural steels for fixed offshore structures - Technical delivery conditions.pdf	12.650 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



please reupload it with the different host. thank you

----------


## Marty Thompson

10225-2009

----------


## Yudha_black2011

> 10225-2009



Thank you so much Marty Thompson

----------


## ra_junaidi

> Dear Mohamad,
> 
> Please share:-
> ISO 1837:2003 -  Lifting hooks - Nomenclature
> ISO 4779:1986 - Forged steel lifting hooks
> ISO 7597:2013 - Forged steel lifting hooks with latch
> 
> Many thanks for support.



Someone please help...

----------


## aidini

Dear cpwd

could you share it again (2010 revision) ? The link is no longer available.

----------


## amjadmalik75

which standard u r looking for ?

----------


## aidini

60534 8   4 , found that. Thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new updated t o r r e n t 
news standards from march 2016
update amd 2014 & 2015
and other...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aidini

Thank you Popov-al,

Is the main ******* file of a password protected?


is it 25Gb?See More: British standards needed

----------


## popov_al

> Thank you Popov-al,
> 
> Is the main ******* file of a password protected?
> is it 25Gb?



no - free file..

----------


## txq_txq

Dear All,
Some one has BS EN 60534-8-3?
Pls, help me!!! Thanks much!

----------


## BriBri

Looking for BS EN 13155

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new update my collection BS... (31 gb)

see t o r r e n t

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

m a g n e t

m a g n e t : ?xt=urn:btih:FKNCMYYGG36PRPR6ATDRVF336VU3DVBI
(delete all space)

----------


## philby

Good man!!!

----------


## virtech1

please seed boss





> Hello!
> 
> new update my collection BS... (31 gb)
> 
> see t o r r e n t
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...

----------


## amir51

Dear All
Some one has BS 845
please help me!!! Thanks much!

----------


## amir51

Dear All
Some one has BS 470
please help me!!! Thanks much!

----------


## BornToSin

> Dear All
> Some one has BS 845
> please help me!!! Thanks much!



BS EN 845-1*2*3

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arbaz.momin

can someone please upload ISO-5210?

----------


## ajay1558

Can anyone please upload BS 8558

----------


## eden0914

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


bs 8558-2005See More: British standards needed

----------


## pugzor

Does anyone have BS EN 13451? Will be much appreciated.

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot eden0914

----------


## JaimeCano10

Can anyone re-up BS 14161 pls?

----------


## Tinetmil

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] :Lemo:

----------


## attyub194

Can any one share BS 6374 Part 5

My email is attyub194@gmail.com

----------


## jurus

i need standard series BS EN 10222-2017

regards jurus

----------


## endorphin

Can some1 please share and upload:

BS EN 12390.  TESTING HARDENED CONCRETE
BS EN 12350 TESTING OF FRESH CONCRETE

Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## popov_al

You can download (free via t o r r e n t) BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000 form **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## endorphin

> You can download (free via t o r r e n t) BS EN 10001 - BS EN 15000 form **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks again!!

----------


## clavix1985

Is there anyone have the following standards:

BS 7121-3:2017

BS EN 280:2013+A1:2015

BS EN 818-1:1996+A1:2008

BS EN 818-2:1996+A1:2008

BS EN 818-4:1996+A1:2008

BS EN 818-7:2002+A1:2008

BS EN 1492-1:2000+A1:2008

BS EN 1492-2:2000+A1:2008

BS EN 1492-4:2004+A1:2008

BS ISO 2330:2002

BS EN ISO 3266:2010+A1:2015


Thanks to all

Best Regards

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> Is there anyone have the following standards:
> 
> BS 7121-3:2017
> 
> BS EN 280:2013+A1:2015
> 
> BS EN 818-1:1996+A1:2008
> 
> BS EN 818-2:1996+A1:2008
> ...



hi...all have......send me you mail

----------


## moheb2011

Can you send BS 7121-3:2017 to my email 


moheb_2011@yahoo.comSee More: British standards needed

----------


## iosifion

Hi Eldar,

Can you please send BS 7121-3:2017 to panoramasecret@gmail.com.

Best regards,

----------


## oilmanAli

> Can you send BS 7121-3:2017 to my email 
> moheb_2011@yahoo.com



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## iosifion

Thank you for sharing!

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot!

----------


## moheb2011

Thanks for the sharing brother

----------


## dancob

Could you please send BS 7121-3:2017? tnx in advance

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Could you please send BS 7121-3:2017? tnx in advance



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Hello!
> 
> new update my collection BS... (31 gb)
> 
> see t o r r e n t
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



How to download, please explain

----------


## cmt

Is there anyone have the following standard:

BS EN 10225-1:2019

Thanks to all

Best Regards

----------


## popov_al

> Is there anyone have the following standard:
> 
> BS EN 10225-1:2019
> 
> Thanks to all
> 
> Best Regards



Hello!

read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. oilmanAli,
Thanks a lot.

----------


## cmt

> Hello!
> 
> read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Mr. popov_al,
Thanks a lot.


 :Welcoming: See More: British standards needed

----------


## cmt

Is there anyone have the following standards:

BS EN ISO 7500-1:2018
BS PD ISO/TR 9769:2018


Thanks to all

Best Regards

----------


## mick

Bs en iso 7500-1:2018

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cmt

> Bs en iso 7500-1:2018
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Mr. mick,
Thanks a lot!

----------


## micaziv

Thank you!

----------


## BKParabol

Hello Bro
Does anyone have the
ISO 17637
ISO 15607
ISO 9692
Could you send me via my email: BKParabol@gmail.com
Thanks a lot in advanced

----------


## racp12

Mr. mick,
Thanks a lot




> Bs en iso 7500-1:2018
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xuanson_mdc

I'm need standard BS 6501, please kindly share for with me. 
Thanks so much !

----------

